
The Secret About Rich Founders and Ferraris - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/the-secret-about-rich-founders-and-ferraris/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
PhantomGremlin
The article didn't mention it, but the "classic tale" of a founder and a
Ferrari happened to Eagle Computer in 1983.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_Computer#Eagle_PCs_and_I...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_Computer#Eagle_PCs_and_IPO)

------
hyperliner
It's fascinating to me that some people are asking the founders to return
money that comes from a fair sale of equity into the company and not from
some, say, public source.

Is there some kind of psychological background that explains these people's
views? (Assuming there is no ignorance of the process of funding of startups)

